# How to connect electric fencing to a battery



## MrsElle (7 April 2009)

Since our move from livery to our own field a couple of weeks ago I am trying to manage the grass by strip grazing.

Chad and Ellie on the other hand have different ideas and yesterday Chad pushed through the electric fencing as he obviously decided the grass was indeed greener on the other side 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The fencing isnt connected to anything at the moment and I have had to give in and let them have the full paddock until I connect it.  Being a complete novice with electric fencing how do I go about this?  It will have to run off a battery, so can I just get a large amp battery and connectors and stick that on or do I need a transformer of some kind?  I can get a battery no problems as I work for a company that sell them, but what else do I need to get the fence live?


----------



## itsme123 (7 April 2009)

You need an energiser (about £60) and a car battery. 

The fence goes to the end post (in a loop of two strands) 

then a wire comes from the energiser and connects to the end post wire, then the connectors from the energiser go to the battery.


----------



## louisevictoria (7 April 2009)

you will probably need an energiser of some kind - this comes with all the connectors to get the fence live. I have never connected an eletric fence without one. How long is your fencing (approx)?


----------



## louisevictoria (7 April 2009)

check out 

http://www.electricfence-online.co.uk/shopscr4.html

this may answer some questions


----------



## cm2581 (7 April 2009)

Look on here

http://www.rutland-electric-fencing.co.uk/

Or phone them up and they will tell you what you need!


----------



## MrsElle (7 April 2009)

Thanks all, the links have been very helpfull, will work out what I need and get ordering later


----------

